# HMP Ashwell



## shaunmartin (Aug 23, 2013)

HMP Ashwell was a category C prison which was closed in 2011 after the prisoners rioted and trashed the place. I used to work for the prison service, so I know a bit about it. The prison wasn't really geared up for cat C prisoners, because its conditions were quasi-category D. Most of the prison was totally trashed, with the exception of the segregation unit. In the photos below, you can see inside the "safe" cell in the segregation unit.

We were lucky enough to be given a set of keys by Rutland County Council so we could shoot a few scenes for a film there. After the day's shoot, we explored the rest of the prison. These pictures show the devastation wrought during the riot.

Sorry, guys. Here are the photos. There are a few more on my Flickr account.




DSC_0111 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0051 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0054 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0049 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0043 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0047 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0060 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0058 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0046 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0155 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0149 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0150 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0093 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr




DSC_0094 by morethanmemories2013, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Aug 23, 2013)

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showpost.php?p=172913&postcount=2"]This post[/ame] tells you how to add photos from flickr.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 23, 2013)

looking forward to seeing the phot'os,
Had a look here myself, as not far from me.
Had a few past "friends" visit here


----------



## Ade Somerset (Aug 23, 2013)

Jumped over to your Flickr account and had a look some good shots around the place, get em up for all to see.


----------



## maxmix (Aug 23, 2013)

Would love to see your pics


----------



## buseng (Aug 24, 2013)

Still no pics!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 24, 2013)

Pics are on, and excellent stuff!
Ive been looking forward to a report on this place


----------



## maxmix (Aug 24, 2013)

Great pics mate, thanks for sharing, really atmospheric some of the shots


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Oooh, hello! I think this is the first report of a UK prison proper? 
Would be interested to know what you were filming in there too! 
Great shots, got any more?


----------

